# Flashing blue LED in HD Receiver driving me nuts



## Damager (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm a new DirectTV customer, so would appreciate your input on an issue I'm having. I did a few searches here and called DirecTV Tech Support with no answers yet.

I have several of the H24-200 receivers installed in bedrooms in my home. Even if the receiver is turned completely off, there is a blue LED deep in the box on the motherboard that flashes on and off continuously. If you have the box in a dark bedroom, it flashes that blue light out the vents and onto the wall, which drives me nuts.

Is there any magical service menu or settings menu selection to turn it off? Alternatively, can anyone share instructions for opening the box (I don't care about the warranty) so I can put a bit of electrical tape on that LED?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Damager said:


> I'm a new DirectTV customer, so would appreciate your input on an issue I'm having. I did a few searches here and called DirecTV Tech Support with no answers yet.
> 
> I have several of the H24-200 receivers installed in bedrooms in my home. Even if the receiver is turned completely off, there is a blue LED deep in the box on the motherboard that flashes on and off continuously. If you have the box in a dark bedroom, it flashes that blue light out the vents and onto the wall, which drives me nuts.
> 
> ...


There's no way to turn that off. What I do is keep the right side of my unit against a small box on that shelf.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Put the box on a power strip, and turn it off at night. Turn it back on when you get up.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I usually just close my eyes when I'm in bed.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"spartanstew" said:


> I usually just close my eyes when I'm in bed.


!rolling


----------



## Damager (Aug 20, 2011)

Ugh. That really sucks and is dumb design for something that can end up in a bedroom. 

Thanks for the info guys - I appreciate it.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have an old 20" CRT tv that was obviously meant to be used in bedrooms moreso than tv rooms, and it has a bright green flashing light on the front. Stupid!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Damager" said:


> Ugh. That really sucks and is dumb design for something that can end up in a bedroom.
> 
> Thanks for the info guys - I appreciate it.


Any chance that is the network card making that light? Do you have it plunged into an Ethernet cable?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

All electronics should have the ability to have zero lights anywhere on it when turned off to avoid these problems.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

mystic7 said:


> I have an old 20" CRT tv that was obviously meant to be used in bedrooms moreso than tv rooms, and it has a bright green flashing light on the front. Stupid!


My Olevia 32" LCD in the B/R has a bright bright blue light on the front that goes ON when you shut it off and OFF when you turn it on! Yes, it is supposed to work that way. Covered it with electrical tape on day 1 (about 4 years ago). Can't wait till that TV dies. Looking to find a local mafioso guy who can find a hitperson and put a contract out on it.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Any chance that is the network card making that light? Do you have it plunged into an Ethernet cable?


It sounds like the ethernet indicator light. Both my H24 and H25 have it internal as compared to external on the HR2x boxes.


----------



## Damager (Aug 20, 2011)

It may be the internet light - it is on the logic board and right in the middle, unfortunately. No ethernet plugged into the unit, however.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Damager said:


> It may be the internet light - it is on the logic board and right in the middle, unfortunately. No ethernet plugged into the unit, however.


Are you set up with whole home DVR? If so, you are using the Ethernet board.


----------



## Damager (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, I am - thanks. So I take it there is no way to kill that light? I just ended up putting some electrical tape over the right side vents. Hope that doesn't burn it up.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Damager said:


> So I take it there is no way to kill that light?


Again, no there is no way to turn that off.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Damager said:


> Yes, I am - thanks. So I take it there is no way to kill that light? I just ended up putting some electrical tape over the right side vents. Hope that doesn't burn it up.


Blocking venting is NOT a good idea. It is there for a very specific reason. All of my Ethernet connected units have a yellow light that flashes but it doesn't seem to affect me I blame the voices.... :sure:

You may need to try some creative locations and put something non reflective near (1.5 inches away at least) the apertures where the light is calling you from.

Don "let it breathe, let it breathe, tape won't be the answer, let it breathe" Bolton


----------



## Damager (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah - but I'll take the chance and be able to sleep.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Damager said:


> Yeah - but I'll take the chance and be able to sleep.


If the light wakes you up, I'm sure a fire will too.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

So why don't you open the case and carefully place a small piece of electrical tape over the LED?


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I usually just close my eyes when I'm in bed.


Alone, I presume.

[I know, I know. Just couldn't pass up a straight line like that]


----------



## Damager (Aug 20, 2011)

JerryMeeker said:


> So why don't you open the case and carefully place a small piece of electrical tape over the LED?


I'd love to do that, but I cant' figure out how to open the case - are there instructions anywhere on the board (I did several searches).


----------

